# Need help with "Angel Eyes" by Jeff Healey



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Is there any particular scale that Jeff is using to play the solo and the lead fills behind the verse and chorus. Not much out there on line and I'm having trouble finding something in my very limited vocabulary that fits. The damn song really suits my voice though and I'd like to add it to the New Years Eve set list.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Fat lot of help you guys are, LOL. Noodling around in Am pentatonic gets me most of the way there but I'm missing "something". I'm sure that's not the right scale although truth be known I don't know much else


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe try one of the more "exotic" minor scales... A minor melodic or A minor harmonic? 

Probably not much help either - I only vaguely remember the song.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like he's playing lines based on major scales with some blues inflections - not a pentatonic minor box.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;3gzw-Wh1JL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gzw-Wh1JL8[/video]


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Fat lot of help you guys are, LOL. Noodling around in Am pentatonic gets me most of the way there but I'm missing "something". I'm sure that's not the right scale although truth be known I don't know much else


Close, but like Merlin said they solo is based on major scale - C major - not A minor...and I know you're probably thinking, "Dude, the notes in A minor (aeolian) and C major (ionian) are the same"...well yes they are but the chord tones (root, third, fifth, etc.) in the scale change so you will be emphasizing different notes during the solo...trying playing over the song again but think of C major scale instead of Am scale and see if it feels different/better...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I actually started messing with C major last night and that is it, thanks. Just have to train my fingers to land on the emphasis notes and not to fall into the minor habit. Cheers!



doriangrey said:


> Close, but like Merlin said they solo is based on major scale - C major - not A minor...and I know you're probably thinking, "Dude, the notes in A minor (aeolian) and C major (ionian) are the same"...well yes they are but the chord tones (root, third, fifth, etc.) in the scale change so you will be emphasizing different notes during the solo...trying playing over the song again but think of C major scale instead of Am scale and see if it feels different/better...


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the music for that song in a book, if you'd like I could scan it and email you.....pm me if you need it. Has tabs and notation


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That would be awesome, thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Yup. C major.


----------



## guitarissts (Oct 18, 2011)

*guitar lessons*

I never took guitar lessons and it became obvious to me that I didn't have the innate talent to learn on my own. I know the C major pentatonic I'm trying to speed up F major pentatonic starting with the first fret but I cannot find the blogs. I can't make any sense of it. I hope you can help me...!!


----------

